# Artistic Audi Shots!



## JMLPictures (Jan 2, 2010)

Here are a few of my car.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





Josh


----------



## TokZik (Jan 2, 2010)

1, 5, 6....a w e s o m e .... you should be pleased with them !!!


----------



## JMLPictures (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you sir! I am!

Josh


----------



## sinjans (Jan 2, 2010)

I like the blown out background on 1 and 6. 2 is smooth. nice work


----------



## TokZik (Jan 2, 2010)

as you were..


----------

